# Male dog won't leave female cat alone. Help!



## Kristalooo4 (Feb 14, 2015)

I have a 3yr old Maltese male dog [neuteured], and he was a really good cat. He was used to my 8yr old male cat [who is neutered as well] and played with him like normal. 
About 5 months ago, I adopted 2 kittens. One male and one female, they both weren't neuteured and still aren't. My dog accepted them into house pretty quickly and easily. But, about a month ago, my dog won't leave the female kitten alone. He's acting like she's in heat, but I'm not sure if she isn't. Plus, isn't it impossible for a dog to mount a kitten? Anyways, he licks her urine and sometimes, he will even eat her excrement. I put him in his cage sometimes because he ends up biting her! It's gone waaaaay too far and I'm tired of screaming at the dog. 
Having either of the two neuteured is not in question, so what should I do?  would it be a good decision to give the dog away? Or just separate them forever??
Please help!!


----------



## Kristalooo4 (Feb 14, 2015)

I meant to say that the dog was really nice to my older male cat, who is neuteured.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Why isnt having them neutered an option? Are the kittens siblings? If so the boy will be able to get his sister pregnant any time from now...that could be disastrous! 

Other than separating them there isn't much you can do but rehome one but as the dog was there first, it shouldn't be the dog in my opinion.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Agree with Polski - neuter both now. She could get pregnant before you even know she is in call if you have an unneutered male in the house with her.

Your dog may be picking up on subtle hormonal changes in her urine which signal she is about to come into heat - or she may be in heat - she may have a silent call. Some cats do. She may even be pregnant - 5 months is about right for a first season.

Eating cat poo is, sadly, endemic in dogs. One of mine would adopt it as her primary source of nutrition if I let her.


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

Sorry but you really so need to get them neutered ASAP, having a litter so young will do the female or her kits no good at all, all the more so if they are closely related. There's also thousands of cats out there already that don't have homes. This is especially important if they go outside.


----------

